# Best tool for planing door edges?



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

You know how old doors get lots of rolled over layers at the edges, and then bind? I'm looking for an ideal Festool or other dustless application. I can use a carbide scraper with good results, but would like a cleaner option. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

How about a laminate trimmer? Not going to be cleaner but more controlled. 

http://amzn.com/B001C06B8M


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

I always just use a belt sander with dust bag attachment.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

^^^^^ what he said^^^^


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I've got one door like that in my own house Damon. It's the old exterior door that now leads to my addition. It's the only door in my house that I haven't painted myself because it's so built up with paint and fat edges. I really think its beyond taking the carbide to it and was just going to take the RO to it and smooth it out. I have a power plainer, but am afraid I'll just screw it up.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Power planers are cool. I don't have one but have seen them used. 
I'm thinking RRP quality dust control so the belt sander is out. The RO could work, especially the small one. 



Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Right now I only have one RO, and it's the 125. I've really been wanting to do this door at my place, and the shape it's in has really been bugging me. But my house is your typical tradesman's home. It's a hodgepodge of rushed projects on rain days to fill in time. I'd be totally embarrassed to have any of you over and see it, as it's not a true representation of what I usually do.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Right now I only have one RO, and it's the 125. I've really been wanting to do this door at my place, and the shape it's in has really been bugging me. But my house is your typical tradesman's home. It's a hodgepodge of rushed projects on rain days to fill in time. I'd be totally embarrassed to have any of you over and see it, as it's not a true representation of what I usually do.


You are not alone.:no:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

We haven't to do this since RRP went into effect, but in the past we used either a power planer or a HD router and a straight edge. One thing to avoid is taking it all off the latch edge, doing so can mess up the backset or the mortise for the bolt.

The other thing to consider is re-setting the stops, since they're often another source of binding. Unfortunately, that opens up another can of worms.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Right now I only have one RO, and it's the 125. I've really been wanting to do this door at my place, and the shape it's in has really been bugging me. But my house is your typical tradesman's home. It's a hodgepodge of rushed projects on rain days to fill in time. I'd be totally embarrassed to have any of you over and see it, as it's not a true representation of what I usually do.



Mine's the same way!!
Different leftover paints. Etc 

I have the ro125 too. And the DTS400 which is great. 
Prob getting the RAS115 next
I would think the RO90 would contain most of the dust sanding door edges. The problem is when your pad is bigger than the surface it allows dust to escape. 





Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------

